# Rain gear



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I'll be in Portland soon and need advice on rain gear.
The following are a given:
1) fenders
2) rain jacket
3) helmet cover
4) shoe covers 

What else? Looks like temps will still be 55-65 most days, at least through mid-May.

Rain pants or just tights?
Any suggestions for gloves?
Other?

I'll be riding for "fun" as opposed to commuting. 

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Buzzatronic (Mar 18, 2013)

You may want to have a cycling hat (with a brim) in your pocket if it's raining. It's good for keeping some (not all) water off your glasses.

At 55-65 temps, I wouldn't wear rain pants. They will be a sauna for your legs which will make you more wet than if you just get rained on.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

If you don't have a rain bike and are using a regular road bike ... some removable fenders are a good idea, SKS Raceblade Long tend to be the fender of choice for normal road bikes.

A very light rain jacket is all that's needed, even with temps in the mid 50's ... just wear a base-layer and jersey under it. That's what I wear on my commute when it's raining with temps in the mid to low 40's and rain.

No helmet cover ... use a cycling cap with a short brim, it helps immensely with keeping the rain off glasses or out of your eyes.

Shoe covers are good, but not needed if the temps are in the mid to upper 50's. 

Overall ... don't dress to stay dry, dress to stay warm because if it's raining ... you will get wet, there is no way around it. The key is to stay warm. If temps are in the 60's, I don't bother with rain gear and just wear a long sleeve base-layer, jersey and shorts or knickers with some wool socks and neoprene gloves.

I use "Rain" jackets more to keep the wind off of me than to keep the water off me.

If you are here in May the weather could be great, awful or in-between ... so, bring clothes for all occasions


----------



## bradkay (Nov 5, 2013)

There are a couple of clothing companies that make rain resistant tights - they are not waterproof but have a water resistant material on the front of the tights. This helps keep your knees warmer and pretty dry in anything but a downpour. My favorite are Sugoi's Firewall 180 tights in the spring - they are light enough that I don't overheat but still do the job of keeping my knees warm and dry(ish). 

And I still use shoe covers when the temperature is in the 50's. If my feet get wet at those temps, then they will get cold and I will start to feel miserable. I agree on the light rain jacket as opposed to a heavy one - also on the brimmed cap over the helmet cover. I want to keep the rain out of my eyes but I still want the heat to escape.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

IMHO, the best things for wet weather are good fenders with a front mudflap that almost touches the road. A rear mudflap is good for the guy behind you. You can wear a jacket with a long tail but for the most part, your legs are under you and not getting the direct rain. What you do get is water off the road, especially on your lower legs if you don't have fenders with a mudflap. For headwear, I had two cycling caps, one regular one for colder rainy days and a second one with the top cut out for the warmer rainy days. They really work for keeping the rain off your glasses. For cold and wet, I had a pair of Specialized Defroster winter shoes with Sidi MTB shoes for warmer weather. My wet rides were mostly commutes, but my PNW commute was 21 miles each way.


----------



## VQuick (Jul 4, 2005)

Having long fenders really does help keep shoes dry. If you don't, your may find your shoes soaked even with the light rains we tend to have in Portland. Waterproof gloves are nice too. As others have said, this time of year it's pretty mild so be careful about wearing too much clothing unless you are going to be biking at a very leisurely pace.


----------



## dirty_barry (Mar 23, 2014)

For pants/tights look to cross country skiing companies like Craft/Karhu, Salomon, Sporthill, Helly Hansen. I have a H/H pair with a windblock face fabric that help with the cooler temps. Many of the CC pants will be a softshell material so decent water resistance while still breathing well as you heat up.


----------

